# Configuring HDMI Multi-Channel Audio Output in REW



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm trying to setup REW to output via my laptop's HDMI port, and allow me to choose which channel to send the tones to. I read a bit on how to do this, but am experiencing different results than what I have read.

I installed ASIO4ALL 2.11, then connected an HDMI cable from my laptop to my UMC-200, but cannot seem to get an output option of channels 1-8 to show up in REW preferences. 

When I look in preferences, I have the choices of ASIO or Java for drivers. 

When choosing ASIO for the driver, and ASIO4ALL v2 for the device, I get "HD Audio Output 1" and "HD Audio Output 2" for output options.
When choosing Java for the driver, I can select the UMC-200 as the output device, but only get "Master Volume" for the output selection

If I choose the UMC-200 device, and run a "Check Levels" choosing the Subwoofer, I do get a test signal from the sub. If I choose the "Use Main Speakers to Check/Set Levels" option, I do get a test signal from the mains. So this tells me REW is able to output to the HDMI channels, but I don't see a place when I can specify which channel to use.










I tried selecting the UMC-200 device, and then ran a "Measure", and the test signal came out of the center speaker. I assume this is CH.1 ... 

So where can I select which channel to perform the Measurements?


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

I figured it out ... the ASIO control panel input/output configuration didn't have the "Video Audio" output enabled by default, and didn't have my Tascam Input enabled either (I'm using a US-122 for the mic).

After I configured the ASIO control panel correctly, I now have the expected options in REW to choose which channel to output to, as well as using the Tascam input for the mic.


----------



## oatmeal769 (Oct 21, 2014)

Are you able to do time alignment work also? I'm wondering about latency issues using the HDMI output, but a USB card/preamp as the input?


----------

